# Video authoring help please



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Can someone suggest a good freeware program which will convert LEGAL movie files (actually documentaries) I have downloaded into a DVD format.

I had one program that converted everything from avi (I believe) to the proper format and it worked well but the 15 day trial ended. Now I keep getting nero saying that I need to upgrade to get the mpeg-4 codecs etc.

Someone help me out please.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Try DVD Flick
http://www.dvdflick.net/index.php
It is free and open source. Check and see if it has the features you need.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Try this John: http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Best/avi-to-dvd-free.html


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

The DVD flick seems to do the trick. Thanks


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Your welcome.


----------

